# Kodiak Alaska vid... The trip of a lifetime.



## Blackwater (Aug 14, 2019)

We just got back from the best adventure I've been blessed to go on. Fished the remote parts of Kodiak's Raspberry Island 3 days, hiked a day, and went bear viewing for a day (got within 20ft of 1100lb Bears.) The fishing was absolutely insane. We limited on Silvers everyday with a few kings mixed in. Halibut was hit or miss. We had one day we only got 5, but they were all over 45lbs. Brought back over 350lbs of fillets home. Trolling spoons with flashers worked really well for the salmon & jigging/fishing cut bait worked well for the Halibut. We also tied into a bunch of rockfish and ling cod jigging. If you're looking for a place to go fish at in Alaska or Kodiak, Raspberry Island Lodge is absolutely incredible for fishing & sightseeing. It's not everyday you can say you were 20ft from an 1100lb. Coastal Brown Bear.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Jealous! I was on Kodiak Island with Wilderness Beach Lodge 5 years ago and I can tell you it was the best trip of my life and I can't wait to go back! Looks like you had a great time! Wait until you try that rockfish if you haven't had it yet, it is excellent!


----------



## Blackwater (Aug 14, 2019)

fishdealer04 said:


> Jealous! I was on Kodiak Island with Wilderness Beach Lodge 5 years ago and I can tell you it was the best trip of my life and I can't wait to go back! Looks like you had a great time! Wait until you try that rockfish if you haven't had it yet, it is excellent!


That's what they kept telling us! How would you prep it? We've always loveddd Halibut.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

It has the texture similar to lobster. Our favorite way was to make taco's out of it. I would just throw it on the grill skin side down, little olive oil, salt, pepper and then flake it off when done. Pureed black beans, sour cream mixed with nando's lime/hot sauce, some cojita cheese and diced tomatoes. I will also say the King salmon that we brought back is the best salmon I have eaten. We caught sockeye salmon every day also and they were good but the King salmon blows them out of the water. We went in early June so before you could fish for the Lingcod but I have heard they are good as well.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Jealous!!!
Broiled Halibut with drawn butter just like lobster.
Savor those memories cause trips like yours don’t come very often.


----------



## Blackwater (Aug 14, 2019)

It felt like a dream being that close to those bears. We were very blessed.


Specwar said:


> Jealous!!!
> Broiled Halibut with drawn butter just like lobster.
> Savor those memories cause trips like yours don’t come very often.


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

Makes me want to plan a trip. Thanks for sharing. Do you mind sharing some costs associated with your trip?


----------



## Blackwater (Aug 14, 2019)

tudkey said:


> Makes me want to plan a trip. Thanks for sharing. Do you mind sharing some costs associated with your trip?


They have everything listed on their website. The place is absolutely incredible.
https://raspberryisland.com


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

tudkey said:


> Makes me want to plan a trip. Thanks for sharing. Do you mind sharing some costs associated with your trip?


It's not a cheap trip by any means, but it is absolutely worth every penny. My wife, father, and myself had the time of our life and I can't wait to go back. Sometimes if they go to fishing shows you can get a discount there or just call and ask. We went earlier in the season and they gave us a deal to finish filling up the lodge.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Jealous . We (my family ) were supposed to be up there right now on a RV trip but with the travel restrictions we had to cancel . It was a different type of trip than yours . A mix of traveling , sightseeing , and a few fishing trips mixed in . Hopefully next yr .


----------



## Less Stress (Oct 31, 2008)

Blackwater said:


> That's what they kept telling us! How would you prep it? We've always loveddd Halibut.


Halibut, Rockfish or Ling Cod recipe.
Spray an aluminum pan, or cookie tray (with edges) with PAM
Pat down the filets and lay them on the pan/cookie sheet.
Sprinkle generously with pepper, oregano and garlic salt
Cover with Mayo (real, not miracle whip)
Sprinkle with grated Paremsian Cheese (not spaghetti cheese) but grated in plastic bags in cheese section of grocery store.
Cook at 375 for 20-25 minutes pending thickness of filet.
Once you try it it will be your favorite Alaskan fish recipe.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow is the word that comes to mind. Looks like a great trip. Thanks for sharing the video


----------



## Blackwater (Aug 14, 2019)

Carpn said:


> Jealous . We (my family ) were supposed to be up there right now on a RV trip but with the travel restrictions we had to cancel . It was a different type of trip than yours . A mix of traveling , sightseeing , and a few fishing trips mixed in . Hopefully next yr .


I hope you're able to make it next year as well buddy.


----------



## Blackwater (Aug 14, 2019)

I


Less Stress said:


> Halibut, Rockfish or Ling Cod recipe.
> Spray an aluminum pan, or cookie tray (with edges) with PAM
> Pat down the filets and lay them on the pan/cookie sheet.
> Sprinkle generously with pepper, oregano and garlic salt
> ...


I'll be sure to try it! Thank you!


----------

